# Working at a lumber yard



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Been a long, long time since I was on here. Living the life… of an overworked, and un(der)paid college student.

Anyway I interviewed a couple weeks ago for a job at a lumber yard, and it sounds like it came down the pike. Moneys not bad, and it sounds like 40hrs/wk.

Has anyone ever worked at a lumber yard who might be able to give me some incite? To be politically correct it's a building materials yard, since they also deal in big honking hunks of stone-- kind of a crossbred that culminates as a home centre.

I was told my job will be everything from picking orders, to picking up trash, to driving a lift truck.-Could anyone shine some light for me on what picking orders entails?

Also can anyone point me in the direction of a good set of steel toe boots? I haven't gotten the dress-code yet but I envision steel toes being mandated! OSHA doesn't like unnaturally flattened feet…

Thanks.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm sure your new employer will provide what type of safety toe boots are required whether it is steel toe or composite toe. 
I don't work at a lumber yard, but for Caterpillar where I am on my feet on concrete floors 8 plus hours a day. The best advice I can offer is don't skimp on quality. IMO, there is nothing worse while you are at work with boots that hurt your feet. 
You will be on your feet all day, so get the best and most comfortable boot you can afford. Your feet and pocketbook will tell you what that is. I personally like Wolverine composite toe work boots.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I just bought a pair of NICE steel toes. I agree with Kdc, do NOT skimp, you will pay the price. I used to buy $50 boots from walmart, they lasted maybe a year, and were uncomfortable. I recently went to an outlet that specializes in high end work boots. My one requirement was made in USA. They had a few, I was amazed that a pair of Redwings Made in china, were MORE then a pair of Chippewas made in USA. Needless to say, i walked out with an incredible pair of Chippewas for about $150.

I used to "pick orders", not at a lumber yard, but at ACE. An order would come in from a store requesting certain products, and I would gather them together for pickup. I assume it is the same thing.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, someone once told me that your feet are your paycheck, so needless to say those and gloves are the two places I don't skimp!

Chippewas, never used em. I've torn through Wolverines, but I absolutely love my Bates Durashock duty boots…. if only Bates made workboots….

Hmm sounds interesting when it comes to picking-- gathering hunks of stone that weigh 200lb+ I imagine is a feat!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I worked at a lumberyard for years in high school and college. I loved that job. Youll most likely be pulling big house orders of lumber, shingles, plywood, rake and drip edge, trim and the like. It was hard work in the summer and winter, dealing with the weather, and harry homeowner on the weekends.

If you get good on a forklift youll learn to "stab the pile" and pick rows of lumber instead of hand loading. Its a lot of addition and subtraction on the fly and full of hustle.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I drive a fork lift for work, and I will caution, they ARE dangerous machines in the wrong hands. I watched a video on youtube about safety. It's not your typical safety video, it teaches safety, but actually shows what CAN happen with gruesome images. Really drove it home for me.

Once you drive one for a while you'll figure out some tricks to make things easier.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Alright thank you Chris. That definitely clarifies the process. And yes Hairy Homeowner is always fun.

Lateralus: So you mean playing bumper cars with the 8000lb vehicle that has skewers on the end, is frowned upon? *sarcastic joke* Yeah I will be careful!


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Beyond the good advice on footwear and Lateralus819's warning on forklift safety.
I suggest you seriously learn the companies product line so as to pull orders correctly while clearly marking backorders. 
A good job on your part can save a contractor a lot of time and money and assure him as a return customer. 
Good luck, work safe and you can get 50 plus years in.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh sorry maybe I should have specified, Bob: I am only looking to get 4 months in! Its a summer job! Yeah no, definitely not 50 years of this!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea but you load a cube of 2×6's instead of a cube of 2×4's and both the contractor whos depending on them and your boss are gonna be pissed. Hand stacking and rebanding 248 tubbafores in the field sucks. Trust me


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, I am not saying that's an excuse to screw up-and that I don't care about doing the job properly-I was just saying that I don't anticipate getting '50 plus years in' at this job!

Yeah not really too fun I imagine….


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I work for lumber liquidators and most likely there is quite a few similarities. Loading orders is probably prepping pallets for you truck drivers to take off site and loading contractors and other peoples vehicles. Most likely you'll become a pretty good forklift driver. Best part is you'll probably start taking home free wood. Maybe some some jacked up 2x and plywood. Possibly a pallet made from hardwood. We even get our stuff sometimes stacked up on stickers 3"x3"x40" made from hardwoods and exotics.

And to your footwear thing, I typically only wear boots (6" steel toe tims) on wet winter days just to keep my feet dry, otherwise its always sneakers.


----------

